# Place Your Bets How Many :D



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I personally say she's only a couple of days off, that said, I have no idea how big these manx get when pregnant, I only have 1 other, I mixed her with a PEW so chances are anything could pop out absolutely anything lol...

I say 9.


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Clean Out Day Today.... still, rather clean 5 cages twice a week than clean up large amounts of dog poo :roll:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

10


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

cjdelphi said:


> Clean Out Day Today.... still, rather clean 5 cages twice a week than clean up large amounts of dog poo :roll:


I totally agree with you!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol, she's an impressive size! Ummm, 11! 
Annie x


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

9


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She is the size of my doe that consistently had 16 all the time. So, 15 is my guess.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll guess 13


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm new to all this and let me say how much fun it is and how friendly everyone seems to be! On subject I've got this pet store orange and tan girl that threw 21 pups last time. Anyone have any special tips to help me help her? She looks like a golfball right before she whelps (dog term, sorry) and I feel so bad for her! Thanks


----------

